# Barn idea



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Suggest making the center aisle wide enough to drive in a full size truck. Makes loading/unloading easier. Especially in bad weather. Also helps for hay deliveries.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Alright. How about 50x50 with a 20' breezeway?
Runs and everything would stay the same, just make the barn 10' wider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not check the price of roof trusses? Be sure you are sitting down. Lol


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Good design. 12 x 12 are plenty big and you need all the space left for other things.
Wood buildings are super-pricey, but understand--don't know Where? you live??--metal buildings are super hot in the summer and freezing in the winter. This is bc they don't breathe. I've been horse-shopping in the winter and it wasn't warmer inside the barn than outside, but open door and windows can help, some.
You can help with heat in the winter by creating canvas tops for the stalls.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I live in Oklahoma. I'm mostly interested in the metal as I think it would fair better against the weather(tornados) than wood. I've lost a barn to a tornado and I really don't want to do that again.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Keep in mind whatever your snow load will be since you're talking about an almost flat roof (3/25 pitch).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

What height do you think I should go to?

This is just an idea. Not any official plans.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Corporal said:


> metal buildings are super hot in the summer and freezing in the winter. This is bc they don't breathe.


Disagree with this. I have a steel barn that is insulated and has both soffits and a cupola. The copula is an unusual feature for a steel barn but the soffits are standard opporating proceedure for any building, at least here in Western Washington. My barn is warm in the winter and cool in the summer. I agree airflow is a priority but steel buildings shouldn't be discounted.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

BarrelWannabe said:


> What height do you think I should go to?
> 
> This is just an idea. Not any official plans.


Depends on if you want a hay loft. My walls are 12' high in the stalls, 22' maybe, total at the peak, tall enough for a 6'+ man to stand up in the loft in the center, and about 16' on the short walls, which is like ~3" off to either side in the loft.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

BarrelWannabe said:


> What height do you think I should go to?
> 
> This is just an idea. Not any official plans.


Understood, and you can plan it almost flat or with a center aisle loft. Just wanted to toss out that 50'x50' is a large building and some of the choices can drastically affect the cost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

